# Black light costume/prop



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

Good idea, I always like the bate and switch, How about building a prop. that looks simular to what your going to be (clown, ghost) and stand in the same place so not to give away witch one is the fake and witch one is real, at the same time you could switch it up when theres a break in the tots,
Hope ive been some help.
rottincorps


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

what's your goal? 

shock (jump out as say boo!) or disturbing (let their little minds slowly build into overdrive before you say boo!) or just creepy (running around in the front yard randomly)?

i prefer disturbing... like Jaws... let them know their up the creek with the music and the lights... then come alive at the last minute and watch them flee. 

the UV contacts will have a HUGE effect if they don't see them until they are too close. im thinking of the basement scene from salem's lot myself... so corpse, zombie, vampire... just play dead. wait until they are good and (way too) close - then open the eyes and grin like your going to have the best dinner of your un-life... thats just me.

you might be able to whip up a prop to match yourself for the bait and switch bit (always fun). and just a personal first love - open coffins could go really far here.

makeup should be non-UV reactive - just for the wild, day-and-night contrast when you open your eyes and mouth. if nothing else is fluorescing the UV will make everything rather dark - then... when they are close enough that you can smell the bubblegum... open your eyes, grin like an idiot, and hiss or groan or some such nonsense, while reaching for the Tot's... even if you never left the coffin - it would scary the rice krispies out of me!


----------

